# On-line music theory course



## KenOC

Free! I haven't taken this course, but others have been good.

https://www.coursera.org/learn/edin...ign=recommendationsEmail~recs_send~2017_02_27


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

This looks great! I enrolled for the hell of it.


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K

I enrolled, thanks!


----------



## newyorkconversation

this course just started again yesterday for anyone interested (I'm participating)


----------



## pmlevine

Thanks for this link, I am new to Classical Music, I do not know how to read music and this resource looks promising.
Phil


----------



## Capeditiea

if it wasn't due to videos i would enroll. (low data) 

never hurts to brush up on various things that may have been forgotten or overlooked when first learning. :3


----------

